# is it possible an 11 week old doe could get pregnant?



## Fullmoonfarm (Feb 21, 2013)

She's a NZ. Accidental breeding due to our kids. We are all worried about the doe, is it even possible? Or could they breed and nothing? What's the chance she is going to kit?  We know for a fact they bred twice.  don't know what to do, we are freaking out.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 21, 2013)

Go to the vet. They'll give you something to abort it. She is too young to be breed


----------



## DianeS (Feb 22, 2013)

Theoretically possible, but not at all likely. Especially with the larger breeds like NZ that take longer to mature than the mini breeds. 

Most people have a hit-and-miss experience with 4 month olds, and yours isn't even three months. A bit concerning, though, since the buck was interested he obviously thought of her as "doe" rather than as "kit".  It only takes one (the buck) to have a mating session, but it requires two (buck and doe) for the mating session to be successful. 

Flip her over and check her genitals - the redder they are, the more likely she's started to be fertile. If they're really pale pink, it's not as likely. That corresponds with her ovulations, supposedly. 

If this is a valuable (money or emotions) doe, I'd call a rabbit-savvy vet and inquire about drugs to stimulate her to lose the litter, if there is one.


----------



## secuono (Mar 1, 2013)

How BIG is she? If she is 11wks and 6+ pounds, I would just feed her high quality feed and watch her. But if she is a small bun, I would worry and hope it's a false pregnancy.

There are plants that can abort, but I forget what they are..sorry. I know poorly feeding a cat, in very early pregnancy for 2wks will cause her to loose the kits.


----------



## BunnyRabbit (Mar 1, 2013)

When I had an oops breeding, I read that the Lavender plant can be fed to your rabbit to make them pass the litter. It expels everything within the rabbit, dead or alive.


----------



## Prairiechick (Mar 4, 2013)

I think that the first question really is was he successful?
Any of us who breed rabbits know if a girl isn't receptive, that boy is not getting in.  If she is that young, I can't imagine that she would raise up for him, probably just hunch up and be scared.  Like was said, those larger breeds take longer to get going.  I think all this worry is for naught.  
Keep an eye on her and two weeks after you think she was bred, have someone with experience palpatate her and see if she has anything in there.

As far as aborting... my vet actually doesn't think it is necessary because in causing the abortion you are inflicting even more damage than having a litter sometimes.  If there is a natural remedy for it that does not cause harm to the rabbit, then I might try it, but that is the only way.


----------

